# Fuel comparison website for some European countries



## julesanian (Mar 4, 2018)

Yep that's £6.50 saved , easy peasy. 

Diesel price at one Garage *€1.20* and about a quarter of a mile away this website showed me one a quarter of a mile away, behind Lidl in Osuna, Spain, a garage offering it at *€1.09*. Whoo hoo. 

I'm a Yorkshireman I'm not tight...  I'm thrifty lol

Website needs to know where you are so select country and extend search area to 20 km. it'll show you the nearest one to you and also the cheapest one. All garages within the area are listed below if you scroll down and they show distance and price. 

Select the one you want and scroll down again and select 'start navigation'. 
Website : Real time petrol prices in your area


----------



## TeamRienza (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks to be useful for lpg too, assuming it is not bottled. I looked at Vannes as an example and it seemed to be Autoglass.

Davy


----------



## julesanian (Mar 4, 2018)

TeamRienza said:


> Looks to be useful for lpg too, assuming it is not bottled. I looked at Vannes as an example and it seemed to be Autoglass.
> 
> Davy



Yes you're right it's for auto gas , we use the website below as it's got a lot more garages for LPG listed.

Like many of these sites it's complicated to use and not really intuitive, so I just download the POIs for all the countries we visit and then shove 'em on sat nav. 

Then it's really easy to find them. 

If anyone wants Spain, Portugal and France LPG POIS emailing, just PM me. 

Website for LPG myLPG.eu - Save money save Earth


----------



## Kontiki (Mar 4, 2018)

Notice there is an app for Fuel Flash, problem is it's saying not available for the country I'm in, currently we are in Spain. Useful looking website though, looks similar to PetrolPrices.com – Find the Cheapest UK Fuel Prices


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Mar 7, 2018)

Just go to a supermarket rather than a station, seems to be pretty universal in getting the cheapest petrol.


----------



## Private (Mar 7, 2018)

*Fee Please*



Kontiki said:


> Notice there is an app for Fuel Flash, problem is it's saying not available for the country I'm in, currently we are in Spain. Useful looking website though, looks similar to PetrolPrices.com – Find the Cheapest UK Fuel Prices



The problem with petrolprices.com is that they only list the fuel stations that pay a fee to be listed.
In my area they never had the cheapest LPG prices listed as the cheapest places refused to pay the fee & hence were not listed.
It is a useful site, but don't assume it has the very lowest prices listed; only the lowest prices of its fee paying customers.


----------



## mid4did (Mar 7, 2018)

I just checked a few cheap diesel places we filled up at last year including lpg and they're all listed.The one in 43883 roda de bara seems to have increased in price from last year but listed non the less.San estaban de littera area  is still cheap.It's got to be a handy site if you don't know the area.thanks


----------



## Private (Mar 7, 2018)

*Cheapest or cheaper?*



ScoTTyBEEE said:


> Just go to a supermarket rather than a station, seems to be pretty universal in getting the cheapest petrol.



In my locality supermarkets of the same brand charge different prices at the pumps despite only being a few miles apart, in the same City & on the same ring road.
For LPG Texaco is cheaper than Morrisons by a good margin.

They all charge as much as they can using the pseudo free market principles this country runs on.


----------



## mid4did (Mar 8, 2018)

I found this site when looking for fuel stations in scandinavia.Not sure if all the stated prices are correct.
The one in my locality seems cheaper than when I fiilled up last week,but it does list european wide fuel stations in some out of the way places.
Click on station finder.

DKV EURO SERVICE GmbH + Co. KG


----------

